

Self.HackerNews - Just wanted to say thanks - tosbourn

One of my projects - a website I run that provides free content and more in depth paid content recently had a redesign were I took a lot of inspiration from articles I have found on Hacker News.<p>The design went live almost a week ago and memberships are way up, it is averaging out as an increase of around 300% per day, and although it is too early to say for sure, the churn rate seems to be down as well.<p>This means almost an extra £40 per day income after expenses and tax with less work than I was doing before.<p>So listen guys - thanks!
======
mforsberg
Good work tosbourn! Like f3r3nc, I would also like to read more about your
process on redesigning it.

------
f3r3nc
Grats! Would you mind sharing the site itself, maybe along with how it looked
and how it looks now?

------
jlucas
Congratulations! As both f3r3nc and mforsberg, I too am interested in your
redesign process ^_^

------
wamatt
Good stuff :)

